# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  SQL 2005: SSIS: Error using SQL Server credentials

## poverty

I'm having difficulty getting an SSIS package to work using SQL Server Authentication. I receive the following error:

*"Package Validation Error

Error at Export Audit data [OLE DB Source [1]]: SSIS Error Code DTS_E_OLEDBERROR.  An OLE DB error has occurred. Error code: 0x80004005.
An OLE DB record is available.  Source: "Microsoft SQL Native Client"  Hresult: 0x80004005  Description: "The server principal "username" is not able to access the database "foo" under the current security context."*

The package works if I switch it back to Windows Authentication and I am able to sign into SSMS directly using the same SQL credentials .

I've tried setting DelayValidation to 'True' but it made no difference.

Any insight/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## skhanal

Are you executing it from BIDS or scheduling to run it?. Have you looked at package properties to change options to save passwords in the package.

----------


## FMKA

did you buy this product or you just downloaded it  as free product ?  if so, it will not work  that is technical error just turn the product back to the vendor to fix it or give you another package

----------


## rmiao

Error message says that the user doesn't have permission to access. Is it valid user in the db? What kind of permission in it?

----------

